# Jetpro SS backing ??



## minkynuts (Aug 18, 2008)

If I buy a roll of Jetpro SS can I use a roland to trim around my logos or is SS a single layer paper which means I have to put something on the back 

Rob


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

minkynuts said:


> If I buy a roll of Jetpro SS can I use a roland to trim around my logos or is SS a single layer paper which means I have to put something on the back
> 
> Rob


JPSS is a single layer paper. So, yes you would need a backing. remember you have to mirror you image. Lou


----------



## minkynuts (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Lou , what is the best way this is done


Rob


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

minkynuts said:


> Thanks Lou , what is the best way this is done
> 
> 
> Rob


You mean to mirror or put backing on?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Rob there are people out there that don't use backing. You can set your cutter so it just cut though the top and not the paper. Then just weed it and press it does take some time to set the pressure hope this helps.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is post you could pm the person and ask how he did it hope this helps!!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t60328.html


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Rob there are people out there that don't use backing. You can set your cutter so it just cut though the top and not the paper. Then just weed it and press it does take some time to set the pressure hope this helps.


he was asking aboput JPSS not opaque. It is a single sheet. there is no top and bottom. That is only opaque paper


----------



## minkynuts (Aug 18, 2008)

I was thinking of the backing

Rob


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

minkynuts said:


> If I buy a roll of Jetpro SS can I use a roland to trim around my logos or is SS a single layer paper which means I have to put something on the back
> 
> Rob


 
JPSS/Jetprosofstretch is a two-ply paper, so you can cut it without something on back (no carrier sheet). Although some folks still prefer to use one to prevent an accidental cut thru, or to make lining up easier.


Here is a thread and quote from it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38240-4.html#post236911



Chani said:


> I actually did this test BEFORE I realized that JPSS was a 2-ply transfer paper. If this were IronAll, for instance, you would NEED a carrier sheet like Magic Mask.
> 
> Even with JPSS I prefer to cut all the way through the paper and weed that because it's easier and faster for me to line my transfer up, but you're right, with JPSS, you can just cut through the polymer and weed that.


I hope this answer is on track to what you question is.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> JPSS/Jetprosofstretch is a two-ply paper, so you can cut it without something on back (no carrier sheet). Although some folks still prefer to use one to prevent an accidental cut thru, or to make lining up easier.
> 
> 
> Here is a thread and quote from it:
> ...


What.. JET Pro Sof Stretch is not a 2 ply. I am sitting her with a piece in my hand and no way does this paper come apart. I don't know of any hot peel paper that is a 2 ply. You print mirrored image and apply face down and remove paper and only image comes off.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have cut and weed this paper on the cutter. It will make it hard to line up but you can do this and others here are doing it!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> What.. JET Pro Sof Stretch is not a 2 ply. I am sitting her with a piece in my hand and no way does this paper come apart. I don't know of any hot peel paper that is a 2 ply. You print mirrored image and apply face down and remove paper and only image comes off.


 
That comes direct from Chani in her testing. Lou, why not drop her a pm and ask her about it for when she signs on. She says she discovered it during her testing. Others have mentioned it as well. Just passing the posts over to Robert...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I have cut and weed this paper on the cutter. It will make it hard to line up but you can do this and others here are doing it!


 Without any backing???? If you place this paper JPSS on a cutter the blade will cut the paper. This is a one ply paper. You need to get you facts straight. If you place a backing or mask then you can. But not by its self.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is one just did by hand I still need to set up my machine had flood in my basement and just finished clean up now just setting every thing back up


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Without any backing???? If you place this paper JPSS on a cutter the blade will cut the paper. This is a one ply paper. You need to get you facts straight. If you place a backing or mask then you can. But not by its self.


 
Lou, I know you may not believe it, but really, you should talk to Chani. Here is another quote from that same thread, she gives the directions on how to achieve this. It's a really good thread:




Chani said:


> But here's the thing...there are two ways of going about cutting JPSS. WITH a carrier, and without. It was mentioned earlier in this thread that you don't actually need to use a carrier with JPSS because it's already two-ply. I didn't realize that when I started this thread.  So you can set your machine to a low downforce like 30g, use a 60 degree blade, and cut through just the polymer, weed that, and press!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lou, I know you may not believe it, but really, you should talk to Chani. Here is another quote from that same thread, she gives the directions on how to achieve this. It's a really good thread:


However I think all that you are doing is cutting into the paper. It is still not a two ply paper. it may be thick enough that you do not cut all the way through the paper but that does not make it a two ply. it just makes it a thick enough paper that you can cut into it. A distributor of this paper would never tell a customer it is a 2 ply paper. It would be misleading. If you are able to cut into it then great that it works and that may be great info but again it is not a two ply paper. Opaque transfer paper is a 2 ply paper.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

It is just like Opaque paper here is the pic of the back of JPSS when peeled from the paper it is just like Opaque and vinyl when weeding it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok every one have nice day I have other things to do.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

minkynuts said:


> If I buy a roll of Jetpro SS can I use a roland to trim around my logos or is SS a single layer paper which means I have to put something on the back
> 
> Rob


 
Okay, here is the thing. Rob asked if JPSS can be cut without something on the back ... The answer is now a yes.

However it is happening, however Chani discovered it, or however it can or can't be written in technical terms... I think the fact that Chani, David, and others are cutting it without a backer is what Robert needed to know.

So, I think ... job well done on this thread.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> It is just like Opaque paper here is the pic of the back of JPSS when peeled from the paper it is just like Opaque and vinyl when weeding it.


There is a big difference between tearing a paper from around a design and clearly separating a paper into 2 clean Pisces like you would with vinyl and opaque. I can take a piece of card board and cut into it and remove a layer that is cut because it is thick enough to do this. But it is not 2 ply card board. You are misleading a lot of people by calling JTSS a 2 ply paper. If some one calls me and orders this paper from me and ask if it is a 2 ply paper I will not tell them it is. It would be a lie. Can they cut into it with a cutter as you guys say then yes, some of you have. But I would still not tell them this because it just could cause a person to think they could do this easily and mess up a lot of paper. By the way call the manufacture. They will tell you it is not a 2 ply paper. If you want to be fair then say it can be cut into and paper removed around the design.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It was Chani, I believe, who first coined calling the JPSS "2 ply". It is possible she means it in the sense that it can be cut and weeded *like a 2 ply*. 

Tis okay, Lou. Noone is looking to have an arguement about terms. In fact, David never mentioned the words 2 ply in this thread. That was me. I was following Chani's post as she is so highly regarded on the forum in the cutter realm. It IS very possible she means it as JPSS reacts *like a 2 ply* paper when cut on the cutter. 

In all fairness, David *only* said the paper can be cut and weeded without a backer, which is true.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> It was Chani, I believe, who first coined calling the JPSS "2 ply". It is possible she means it in the sense that it can be cut and weeded *like a 2 ply*.
> 
> Tis okay, Lou. Noone is looking to have an arguement about terms. In fact, David never mentioned the words 2 ply in this thread. That was me. I was following Chani's post as she is so highly regarded on the forum in the cutter realm. It IS very possible she means it as JPSS reacts *like a 2 ply* paper when cut on the cutter.
> 
> In all fairness, David *only* said the paper can be cut and weeded without a backer, which is true.


 However he definded your term and I just want people not to be mislead in all fairness to others. I think you may be correct as she meant acts like a 2 ply.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think anybody is intentionally trying to mislead anybody. We're all here trying to help. Sometimes people use terminology to mean different things.

I wasn't aware that you could peel the backing of JPSS. Even though it's not "technically" a 2 ply, I can see how that would be helpful information to have.

With all the different papers, processes, presses, methods, experiments, I don't know if there will be a standard terminology used for everything. Like that ubiquitous term "digital printing" that can mean so many different things


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't think anybody is intentionally trying to mislead anybody. We're all here trying to help. Sometimes people use terminology to mean different things.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could peel the backing of JPSS. Even though it's not "technically" a 2 ply, I can see how that would be helpful information to have.
> 
> With all the different papers, processes, presses, methods, experiments, I don't know if there will be a standard terminology used for everything. Like that ubiquitous term "digital printing" that can mean so many different things


I did not say it was intentional. But you can not peel the paper away as I have it here in front of me and can not seperate it. I think however that if you cut into the paper slightly you can probably pull it away. I just believe people should know that it is not considered a 2 ply paper. If someone ordered it thinking that it is then reads the instructions they will find that it is not mentioned in the instructions that you can do this. it is simply a way someone discovered to use it. I think what the guys have done is good. I just wanted to correct the term. And I think I did that. I am sure their intentions were to help as you stated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Some people have peeled the paper (Mr David posted pictures, Chani has also done it). 

Often people use paper as it wasn't originally intended.

It's a good idea to let people know that it may not be a listed "feature" of the paper, but at the same time, this forum is great for people sharing ideas and tips about what has worked. Peeling the paper "like" a 2ply has worked for some people.

I think all that was explained here was that people are using it like a 2ply paper, not that it is officially a 2ply paper.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I am not here to miss lead any one all I do is show what I talk about. here is pic full sheet that was just peeled from JPSS I am just saying it can be done it takes me 20 seconds to peel. Now I need to make more and finsh A job LOL.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Ok I am not here to miss lead any one all I do is show what I talk about. here is pic full sheet that was just peeled from JPSS I am just saying it can be done it takes me 20 seconds to peel. Now I need to make more and finsh A job LOL.


 OK.. wow.. Even though it is not a 2 ply paper or sold as such I was able to figure it out. So David/ kelly .. I stand corrected to a point. As a distributor I can not sell this as a 2 ply paper. But it does open some doors. Not only is this the best paper out there but now you guys showed another area that the guys who sell it may want to use as a selling point. Nice Job.. (he said bending his head humbly)Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Although some of you have figured out away to separate this paper with your cutter and weed it I think generally the percentages are high that most do not have a contour cutter to do the cutting. I think working with a exacto knife would be time consuming and not worth the effort for any large orders. However those that do have a cutter should experiment as it could assist you in getting closer cuts and eliminate a lot of the residue area left in cutting with a scissors or knife. I have not used my cutter to do this and soon will be doing my own samples to find the right force with my gx24. MY negative reaction was on the term used for the paper as I thought it was misleading to those that may purchase this paper thinking this is a standard way to use the paper (JPSS) I did want to say you guys were misleading for any gain or purposely doing it but I saw harm from a vendor point of view. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would like to give "CHANI" the Credit She was the one who told me and I just every one should know.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Lou, I am really glad this thread has helped you learn a new feature about JPSS, and it's true, the information provided here was given by someone else - David, and then I - were merely passing it on. 

I know I feel like I would have had no reason to doubt Chani's use of words when I read her threads back in last winter/spring. Chani is extremely adept in the cutter field and she was choose for the tests that have been done this year for that reason. Why would I have doubted the terms she used - which Rodney reminds us, could be being used ambiguously.... 

I know you sound worried, so if this helps at all, this information has been posted in Chani's thread (which is still active) and been linked to, and is posted in a few other threads, too, and they have been around all year. People have been reading the term - and I haven't heard of anyone being negatively affected by it, so I hope that helps you feel a little better. 

No complaints = good stuff. 

I appreciate your posts here, and I do hope if you have any more questions about the fine art of how this was discovered - and why Chani believes this to be a 2 ply paper - that you direct them toward Chani. She is most knowledgable as to why she refers to it this way... we never asked her. We don't know.

I've already said it's possible she meant to say *like a 2 ply paper*, and that is a total assumption on my part. She may actually mean she feels it is a 2 ply paper, but the big point is, I have no idea what Chani really means.

I do know, this discussion is really between you and her. I have no issue with the information she posted, and it has been very helpful this year to many folks. Lou, you know Chani, she is great, and her door is always open for a talk. Why not send her a pm... maybe then all of us will understand more where the disconnect is happening. 

The only thing I know for sure is that it can be cut without a backer paper, and that was really the question here. 

All's well that ends well, and really, this is still really all about semantics at this point. I hope this post also helps direct your questions somewhere that is productive for you, Lou, as David and I got nothing for you, you really need to talk to Chani.


----------

